# Erstellen von MySQL-Datenbanken mit DBDesigner



## bishbind (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte heute eine Datenbank in MySQL 4 mit Hilfe von DBDesigner 4 designen. Nachdem ich fertig war und die Datenbank über "In Datenbank speichern" wollte, fing das Problem schon an.
Der Designer hat außer eine Tabelle alle Tabellen fertig eingerichtet, nur halt die "Kunden"-Tabelle wurde komerischerweise nicht erstellt. Eine Fehlermeldung beim speichern gab es nicht.

Die Tabelle enthält folgende Spalten:

- ID: INTEGER
- Firma: TEXT
- Vorname: TEXT
- Nachname: TEXT
- EmailPr: TEXT
- ICQ: TEXT
- Benutzername: TEXT
- Website: TEXT
- Bemerkungen: TEXT
- WorkAdress: TEXT
- WorkCity: TEXT
- WorkPLZ: TEXT
- WorkCountry: TEXT
- WorkPhone: TEXT
- WorkFAX: TEXT
- HomeAdress: TEXT
- HomeCity: TEXT
- HomePLZ: TEXT
- HomeCountry: TEXT
- HomePhone: TEXT
- HomeFAX: TEXT
- Gruppe: TEXT
- Titel: TEXT
- Name: TEXT
- Email: TEXT
- WorkAbteilung: TEXT
- WorkMobil: TEXT
- WorkURL: TEXT
- HomeURL: TEXT

Ich habe dabei keinerlei Ahnung woran der Fehler liegen kann, da ich bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht direkt mit MySQL gearbeitet habe.



Grüße

Christian


----------

